# Is Nickle Silver magnetic ??



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Hi. Not at home, and have no separate magnet available, so..
I just want to know if NS rail is magnetic. Or better put: Will a magnet attract NS rail ?
..Asking 'why' is too big a can of worms right now. A yes or no is sufficient, really. 
My guess is ,'yes'.
Thanks, M


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

No, Nickel Silver is not magnetic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

nope, there is no silver in it anyways ..


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

No. It's a copper-based alloy, not an iron-based alloy.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

So I guessed wrong..!! I had an idea but it's moot now... Thanks.


----------

